# cherry mx blue, brown, red oder black?



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

hi, ich kauf mir bald eine qpad mk-80, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche schalter ich nehmen soll, da ich mich damit schlichtweg nicht auskenne. joa, ich zocke meißt cs 1.6, lol oder bfbc2 falls das bei der entscheidung von belangen ist schreibt doch bitte auch dazu, warum ich gerade diese schalter nehmen sollte, von denen ihr meint, das sie am besten geeignet sind.


----------



## Push (27. Dezember 2011)

siehe zB 


Push schrieb:


> siehe zB
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../136140-ubersicht-mechanische-tastaturen.html
> Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> [Sammelthread] Mechanische Tastaturen und andere Sonderwünsche - Forum de Luxx
> Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest : Einführung und Überblick


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

Falscher weg! Es ist völlig Schnuppe was "man" gerne benutzt. Es gibt nicht den Switch für alle. Es gibt nur den Switch für Dich.
Man sagt z.b. das der Blue fürs Gamig ungeeignet ist... es gibt aber genug Gamer die genau den und nur den beim Gaming lieben.
Man sagt auch der Black ist ideal zum Gaming und nix zum Tippen auch da gibt es genug die das anders sehen.
Was für mich der Himmel ist kann bei Dir die Hölle sein!


----------



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

ok, danke für die antworten, aber ich hab jetzt  schon blue bestellt, da ich die als ich die black widow getestet hab wirklich geliebt hab


----------



## Skeksis (27. Dezember 2011)

ein Thread zum Thema hätts aber auch getan ^^


----------

